# Advice or info for working in singapore or hong kong.



## anthony.pham (Mar 19, 2012)

I all,

I'm currently interested in working as an expat in singapore or hong kong. My aim is to be working overseas by mid 2013.

I am a project manager specializing in the technology industry.

The only problem ive noticed is my age...im currently 29, turning 30 in september 2012. 

Can someone advise me if age is a big issue with getting an workin visa overseas...if so, are there other alternatives to getting a visa?

Manythanks.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Anthony

what is your concern about the age ?

I don't get it

And work visa is applied by employers, you don't apply yourself

What alternates are you looking for ?

Where are you currently located ?


----------



## anthony.pham (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for clarifying that..i was doing some research online and most websites indicated that working visas were usually issued to people aged between 18 to 30.

Under some circumstances would they grant you a working visa if ypu were over 30; i.e sponsorship, employer does the visa app...

Thanks for clarifying that...glad i checked this forum


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

which website is that ?? 

The age limit is enforced for Work Permit ..

Overview - Ministry of Manpower

For EP / SP, it is a bit lax, as of now.

I can't decipher this though: _Under some circumstances would they grant you a working visa if ypu were over 30; i.e sponsorship, employer does the visa app.._

Oh, if you are referring to the work visa issued to certain nationalities, on a case-by-case basis, above don't matter ..


----------

